# MLVW move



## genesis98 (4 Oct 2008)

Noticed they are clearing out the MLVW graveyard here at CFS St. John's in Newfoundland all the ML's that were sitting and rusting are getting flat bedded elsewhere (I assume out of the province) Somebody wanna keep an eye out for these (I'm assuming they are going to gagetown). Has to be atleast 10 ML's


----------



## combatbuddha (5 Oct 2008)

Are any of these MLs gun tractors?
I think I know a unit that is lookin for some to tow some LG1s..............I sure hope those BV-206s DO NOT return....


----------



## genesis98 (5 Oct 2008)

Nope no gun tractors, mostly all short wheel based variants and a SEV or two. All are VOR wrecks that have just been sitting.


----------



## geo (5 Oct 2008)

Off to the boneyard with them...... ???


----------



## medaid (5 Oct 2008)

Target practice?


----------



## combatbuddha (13 Oct 2008)

cannibalized for parts possibly.
Good trucks. Good workhorses for the Army. It'll be hard to find a good, rugged, easy to maintain replacement..


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Nov 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> Noticed they are clearing out the MLVW graveyard here at CFS St. John's in Newfoundland all the ML's that were sitting and rusting are getting flat bedded elsewhere (I assume out of the province) Somebody wanna keep an eye out for these (I'm assuming they are going to gagetown). Has to be atleast 10 ML's



Or might have to do with the construction of the new consolidated CFS St. John's Building.


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2008)

Well.... there are a bunch of em with a new coat of paint & working parts out here in Montreal..... SEVs, Gun tractors, with & without CQ cages... 202 workshops have been busy.  BUT, c'mon, they aren't as new as they used to be... they are getting plain old & tired - due for replacement.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Well.... there are a bunch of em with a new coat of paint & working parts out here in Montreal..... SEVs, Gun tractors, with & without CQ cages... 202 workshops have been busy.  BUT, c'mon, they aren't as new as they used to be... they are getting plain old & tired - due for replacement.



Almost as old as the truck they replaced on a one for two/three ratio.    >


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2008)

heh.... too true.

Funny thing... was at a meeting that used the conference room at 25CFSD.
Lo and behold, parked on the front lawn was an "new" 56 Deuce - it all it's glory - canvas tarp VS the plastic ones we get now.  And I even recognized the CFR  as being one I used to drive - many moons ago.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Nov 2008)

PCC'D.. sp?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Nov 2008)

combatbuddha said:
			
		

> cannibalized for parts possibly.
> Good trucks. Good workhorses for the Army. It'll be hard to find a good, rugged, easy to maintain replacement..



When they were new, we wern't so impressed, I had one shear the front spring mount off going down a muddy trail at slow speed, the winch was dangerous to use, they rusted like crazy, I ssm to recall over 150 mods after they came into service, not a great introduction record for a updated copy of a 1940's design.


----------



## geo (4 Nov 2008)

.... still - it made a pert good truck in the end.... even if it was built by Bombardier


----------



## my72jeep (20 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Well.... there are a bunch of em with a new coat of paint & working parts out here in Montreal..... SEVs, Gun tractors, with & without CQ cages... 202 workshops have been busy.  BUT, c'mon, they aren't as new as they used to be... they are getting plain old & tired - due for replacement.


now now I joined the army the year they came into service they are not that old?????????


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Jan 2009)

The engine is made by Detroit Diesel


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jan 2009)

geo, did you see the one MLVW with the armoured cab by the fence ?  I wonder where it's slated to go play?  First time I have seen that mod.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2009)

You mean something like this?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jan 2009)

Hmm, yes.  Maybe I HAVE seen that mod before..

It just looks odd painted correctly outside my office (cubicle).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2009)

Might be DEW Engineering tinkering with something again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2009)

Wonder if we will ever get this beast from DEW lol


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> geo, did you see the one MLVW with the armoured cab by the fence ?  I wonder where it's slated to go play?  First time I have seen that mod.


I saw it... similar shielding as what we find on the 10 tons & other mil vehicles that have had A/C added to it.
I figure that the truck is slated for some place where it gets hot & hot... or HOT2
The darned thing looks like a million bucks in a fresh coat of paint... doesn't it


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Wonder if we will ever get this beast from DEW lol


You can always ask for one for XMass.... you're just gonna have to wait a while is all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2009)

BTW that truck is the Medium Tactical Vehicle Replacement (MTVR) or 7-Ton, is a six-wheel drive all-terrain vehicle used by the United States Marine Corps and United States Navy. And seems we are considering the MTVR as a replacement for their current MLWV platform.

Nice SPECS on it too....

MK23 and MK25 Standard Cargo Truck
Cab Seating:


----------

